# iPad humor



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 30, 2010)

*Apple's new iPad: Head to head feature comparison with a rock*

The iPad goes head-to-head with a rock!



Image courtesy Techcrunch: iPad v. A Rock


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 15, 2010)

*How to Print from an iPad*

FORM :: About :: Blog :: How to print from an iPad


----------



## Daniel (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Apple's new iPad: Head to head feature comparison with a rock*


_Source: Amnesia Blog_


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 20, 2011)

*iPad Apps for Cats*


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 3, 2011)

*A Magazine Is an iPad That Does Not Work*

[video=youtube;aXV-yaFmQNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aXV-yaFmQNk[/MEDIA]


----------



## Daniel (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: A Magazine Is an iPad That Does Not Work*

The glare from the Florida sun made the title seem like "Marriage is an iPad..."


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Banned (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm still trying to love my iPad.  It's ok, but not really worth the $600 I paid for it.  Yet.


----------

